# Z98.61 vs. Z95.5 Cardiology Code Question



## BKDaniels (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to do education on the uses of 
Z98.61 coronary angioplasty status. vs
Z95.5 presence of coronary angioplasty implant and graft

Does anyone have any experience with these?  Resources?

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking at the headings alone 

Z98 Other postprocedural states

Z95 Presence of cardiac and vascular implants and grafts

I interpret Z98 as patient is being monitored post surgery and Z95 is more like history of where the fact they have the implant influences the treatment of other medical conditions


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 1, 2017)

The Z98.61 is angioplasty without implant or graft, Z95.5 is with implant or graft.


----------

